# Camoflauge tests



## Blue (Dec 7, 2010)

Using a Tamiya kit I'm sectioning off areas to test various camo patterns and color combinations. 
I'm looking for any and all feedback here.
Please note, I am matching the colors to suit my army.

Tests 1 and 2: Digital (closest to marpat I think I'll get)








On the right is test 1 where I started with a khaki and ended with a dark brown. On the right is test 2 where I reversed the order of paints.

Test 3: large digital...








Tried a different darker brown here, came out more gray against the other colors. This was rushed so not everything is square. All in all I like this one if I could only figure out how to stop the paint from bleeding under the paint as well as get the corners of the tape to not fray.

As said, please leave some feedback. These are tests so your input is highly appreciated.

Thanks.
...Blue


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

The small digital cammo has too dark green imo to be marpat. I also needs a lot more mid brown to make it work. With the size of the camo pattern, it looks more like flecktarn to me then anything else really. 

Doesn't marpat also include minor amounts of black? (not sure, but it's the digitalised m81 woodland pattern, and that included black...) There are also 3 variants of brown in that right plane for the marpat. That's not right, marpat is only green, midbrown, tan, black. Green and mid-brown should be about 50/50 acros the whole surface. Tan and black should be used in small amounts across the green/mid-brown backdrop


so to sum up: 

- lighter green tone
- more mid-brown
- about 50/50 mid brown/green coverage
- Small amounts of black and tan to break up too large zones.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I don't like the micro-camo as much, since for one thing, it just looks like there's random bits of rust and mud speckled. It might work on smaller models, since that is how the camo pattern would probably look like from afar, but since it's a big model, the small digi-camo doesn't look that good on it. 
Definitely like the larger camo pattern better. And even the darker brown that makes it look gray looks good along with the pattern.
Hope this helps!~


----------



## Blue (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback...
As stated in my original post; I am matching the colors to suit my army. There will be no green in the pattern, or black. Seen on the left above it started as Reaper Woodstain brown, Driftwood brown, Harvest brown, Terran Khaki. 
Desert Marpat= http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:MARPAT_combat.jpg

Good call on the flecktarn. (On the tank)Under a microscope the dots are mostly square. But normal eye view it does look like flecktarn.

Thanks.

@arumichic> Thanks, I have thought the same. It needs to be broken up a bit on such large areas. I'm hoping on troops it will look better.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

No prob. Looking forward to seeing what you do with the tank and your troops.


----------

